# υλικοτεχνικός εξοπλισμός



## nickel (Jun 26, 2011)

Ορισμός στο ΛΝΕΓ:
αυτός που σχετίζεται με τα τεχνικά μέσα και τα υλικά που απαιτούνται για την κατασκευή ενός έργου:_ ~ βάση / υποδομή_ 2. αυτός που σχετίζεται με τα μέσα παραγωγής και τις οικονομικές σχέσεις που διέπουν τη λειτουργία μιας επιχείρησης, ενός οργανισμού κ.λπ.

Δεν ακολουθεί ετυμολογική πληροφορία για να μας πει αν ο όρος είναι μεταφραστικό δάνειο, απόδοση κάποιου ξένου όρου και ποιου.

Στο ΛΚΝ:
*υλικοτεχνικός -ή -ό* συνήθ. στον όρο _υλικοτεχνική υποδομή_, το σύνολο των υλικών μέσων και των τεχνικών που απαιτούνται για την κατασκευή ενός έργου, για τη λειτουργία μιας επιχείρησης κτλ. 

Είναι *technical infrastructure*; Η ΕΛΕΤΟ δεν γνωρίζει τον όρο, η ΕΕ επιμένει σε συνδυασμούς με το _logistics_ (να 'ναι η 2η σημασία του ΛΝΕΓ; δείτε κι εδώ) και η IATE δίνει κάτι που ξέρω ότι σημαίνει «αλογίσιος»: _equine_! Γιά δείτε και εδώ: http://www.dict.gr/index?s=υλικοτεχνικός εξοπλισμός&vkbd= Να σταυροκοπηθώ;


----------



## sarant (Jun 26, 2011)

Πράγματι, πολλοί μεταφραστές της ΕΕ, στην αμηχανία μετάφρασης του logistics το αποδίδουν, μεταξύ άλλων, υλικοτεχνική οργάνωση/υποδομή κτλ. Δεν είναι αυτή η πηγή του "υλικοτεχνικός", η λέξη είναι παλιότερη από το 1980. 

Αμυδρά θυμάμαι πως ίσως είναι μαρξιστική η προέλευση του όρου και ίσως γερμανική. Τι θυμάται ο Δόχτορας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2011)

Στη συζήτηση έχουν πέσει τρεις όροι:

Πρώτον, τα logistics, που έχουν αρχίσει τελευταία να αποδίδονται ως εφοδιαστική επιστήμη, εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα, διαχείριση εφοδιαστικής αλυσίδας (π.χ. δες Βιβλιονέτ). Κττγμ, υπάρχουν καλές προϋποθέσεις να σταθεροποιηθεί η απόδοση logistics = εφοδιαστική (δική μας συζήτηση εδώ).

Δεύτερον, η infrastructure = υποδομή. Εδώ βρήκα το εξής ενδιαφέρον στη γερμανική βίκη: _Infrastruktur und Suprastruktur sind Begriffe, die erstmals von der NATO verwendet wurden. Die Infrastruktur bezeichnete ursprünglich die im Boden befindlichen Leitungen, wie Rohrleitungen und Kabel._ (Οι όροι υποδομή και ανωδομή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν πρώτη φορά από το ΝΑΤΟ. Ο όρος υποδομή χρησιμοποιήθηκε αρχικά για δίκτυα εδάφους, όπως σωληνώσεις και καλωδιώσεις.)

Αυτά, για τα γερμανικά. Στα ελληνικά, βέβαια, οι όροι υπήρχαν στην κατασκευή από πολύ παλιά και δεν περίμεναν το ΝΑΤΟ για να καθιερωθούν. Απλώς επεκτάθηκε η χρήση τους, όπως πχ εδώ: ΥΘΥΝΑΛ, Λιμ. Αλεξανδρούπολης, Επενδύσεις σε υποδομή και ανοδομή. Πάντως, και η αγγλική γουίκη, και το ΛΚΝ συμφωνούν ότι η λέξη infrastructure (και το δικό μας μεταφραστικό δάνειο, υποδομή, με την έννοια των θεμελιακών έργων που υποστηρίζουν την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη) προέρχεται από τα γαλλικά.

Τρίτον, ο υλικοτεχνικός εξοπλισμός. Η αίσθησή μου ότι δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσουμε στη χρήση του infrastructure και θα ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητική μια σχεδόν κατά λέξη απόδοση, κάτι σαν _material and technical resources_.

Μαρξικό παράρτημα: Ο Μαρξ χρησιμοποιεί στην _Κριτική της Πολιτικής Οικονομίας_ το ζευγαράκι Basis und Überbau (που έχει αποδοθεί στα αγγλικά ως base and superstructure και στα γαλλικά ως infrastructure (ou base matérielle) et superstructure), πηγή οι αντίστοιχες βίκες. Στα ελληνικά έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί οι όροι βάση/υποδομή και εποικοδόμημα/υπερδομή:

_Στην κοινωνική παραγωγή της ζωής τους οι άνθρωποι έρχονται σε σχέσεις καθορισμένες, αναγκαίες, ανεξάρτητες από τη θέληση τους, σε σχέσεις παραγωγικές, που αντιστοιχούνε σε μια ορισμένη βαθμίδα όπου έχει φτάσει η ανάπτυξη των υλικών παραγωγικών τους δυνάμεων. Το σύνολο αυτών των παραγωγικών σχέσεων αποτελεί το οικονομικό οικοδόμημα της κοινωνίας, την υλική (reale) βάση, επάνω στην οποία υψώνεται ένα νομικό και πολιτικό εποικοδόμημα και στην οποία αντιστοιχούν ορισμένες πάλι κοινωνικές μορφές συνείδησης_.​ (Από τον Πρόλογο στην ΚΠΟικ, στη μετάφραση-επιμέλεια Γ. Δούμα, Π. Πουλιόπουλου).


----------



## sarant (Jun 26, 2011)

Δόκτορα, ως προς την πρώτη παράγραφο, δηλ. ως προς το logistics, το οποίο εγώ έχω αρχίσει να το αποδίδω "εφοδιαστική", το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει, αν θεωρείται πρόβλημα, είναι ότι η "εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα" αποδίδει το supply chain. Οπότε έχουμε εφοδιαστική = logistics, εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα = supply chain.


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2011)

sarant said:


> Αμυδρά θυμάμαι πως ίσως είναι μαρξιστική η προέλευση του όρου και ίσως γερμανική.


 Το ίδιο κι εγώ. Αντί του "γερμανική" θα έβαζα όμως (κομματικοτεχνική) "ρωσική". Και όχι, δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω απολύτως τίποτα αυτή τη στιγμή.

Όσο για το logistics, η εφοδιαστική είναι καταφανώς ανεπαρκής για αρκετές μεταφορικές/ γενικότερες χρήσεις του όρου. Την απόδοση υλικοτεχνική (αλλά και, κατά προτίμηση, τεχνικοοργανωτική) υποστήριξη την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εδώ και τρεις δεκαετίες σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, δεν την είχα βρει πουθενά αλλά την είχε κατεβάσει η κούτρα μου. Επιμένω ότι οι αποδόσεις αυτές εξακολουθούν να είναι χρήσιμες. Δείτε και τους ορισμούς που παραθέτει το Free Dictionary, π.χ. "*2. * The management of the details of an operation" (American Heritage Dictionary), "*3.* the detailed planning and organization of any large complex operation" (Collins). Σκεφτείτε και όρους όπως το event logistics. Τονίζω ότι όλα αυτά δεν αναιρούν όσα ειπώθηκαν εδώ και στη συζήτηση που έγινε σε άλλο νήμα για το logistics, απλώς προστίθενται σε εκείνα.

Σε σχέση με την ίδια τη λέξη "υλικοτεχνικός", μόνο ο ορισμός του ΛΚΝ νομίζω ότι είναι εύστοχος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Στο μεταξύ ο δικός μου _υλικοτεχνικός εξοπλισμός_ αιωρείται ανάμεσα σε _technical equipment_ και _technical infrastructure_, που σαν αγγλικά με καλύπτουν απολύτως για την κειμενάρα που έχω, απλώς δεν ξέρω αν χάνω κάποια μαγική νότα από το ελληνικό που πρέπει να είσαι Τοσκανίνι για να τη συλλάβεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Στο μεταξύ ο δικός μου _υλικοτεχνικός εξοπλισμός_ αιωρείται ανάμεσα σε _technical equipment_ και _technical infrastructure_, που σαν αγγλικά με καλύπτουν απολύτως για την κειμενάρα που έχω, απλώς δεν ξέρω αν χάνω κάποια μαγική νότα από το ελληνικό που πρέπει να είσαι Τοσκανίνι για να τη συλλάβεις.


Μια απορία είναι, αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το infrastructure για τον εξοπλισμό, πώς θα πεις την υλικοτεχνική υποδομή; Επίσης, μου φαίνεται ότι ο εξοπλισμός είναι κυρίως κινητός ενώ η υποδομή είναι κυρίως σταθερή.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2011)

Ο Κριαράς δίνει τον (αναμενόμενο) τεχνικό ορισμό:
*υλικοτεχνικός*, *υλικοτεχνική*, *υλικοτεχνικό* επίθ. (κυρίως για εξοπλισμό, υποδομή κ.τ.ό.) που σχετίζεται με τα υλικά (μηχανήματα κλπ) που χρειάζονται για κάποιο έργο, για τη λειτουργία μιας επιχείρησης κλπ, καθώς και για την τεχνική χρησιμοποίησή τους.

Τον φιλοσοφικό ορισμό τον βρήκα στον Θησαυρό του Γιοβάνη:
*υλικοτεχνική βάση* (φιλοσ.) το σύνολο των υλικών συνθηκών της παραγωγής, που είναι απαραίτητες για τη γένεση και την ανάπτυξη ενός κοινωνικοοικονομικού συστήματος.


----------



## pontios (Jun 29, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια απορία είναι, αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το infrastructure για τον εξοπλισμό, πώς θα πεις την υλικοτεχνική υποδομή; Επίσης, μου φαίνεται ότι ο εξοπλισμός είναι κυρίως κινητός ενώ η υποδομή είναι κυρίως σταθερή.



I agree.
For some reason (I'm guessing along with everyone else here and I could be wrong of course) I see *υλικοτεχνικός εξοπλισμός* as *shop fittings.*.. i.e. all the material that goes into fitting out a shop or business or hospital ward or public library etc.... and of course there would be a technical aspect to fitting out a shop or business (this would account for the τεχνικός part of υλικοτεχνικός) - which may include (installing) computers, audio visual equipment, air-conditioning etc..
So υλικοτεχνικός εξοπλ*ιστής* .. could be the shop fitter (the person or business that does the shop fitting).


----------



## pontios (Jun 29, 2011)

για τα σχολεία - 
υλικός εξοπλισμός μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει .. πάγκοι, θρανία, πίνακες, ράφια κ.τ.λ.
τεχνικός εξοπλισμός - εκτυπωτές, υπολογιστές κ.τ.λ. ..


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, you could use it for schools or hospitals, but not for shops. Google will give you a good idea of the scope of its use.


----------



## pontios (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting, thanks Nickel.


----------

